# TerryO asked for FLOWERS...



## Redfoot NERD (May 6, 2012)

Apricot Bearded Iris -

{ be sure to view full size }







See the "beards" ? -











Looks more like a tongue to me - say "AHHH" -






Wanna see more?.. let's see everybody's...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 6, 2012)




----------



## pugsandkids (May 6, 2012)

I'm not sure what flowers TerryO wanted pics of, but I got a great one of my lilacs the other day...



View attachment 20569






View attachment 20570


Grrr, I'mtrying to attach the picture! Wont work...


----------



## Jacqui (May 7, 2012)

pugsandkids said:


> I'm not sure what flowers TerryO wanted pics of, but I got a great one of my lilacs the other day...



Is that a scentsation lilac? 



Not current pictures, but...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 7, 2012)

Here are some I took today of the rose's I have, I am terrible with rose bushes, but some of the blooms in spring are nice, with no help from me.


----------



## pugsandkids (May 7, 2012)

Len said:


> Here are some I took today of the rose's I have, I am terrible with rose bushes, but some of the blooms in spring are nice, with no help from me.



Roses are great like that. I came home to find my irises are finally starting to bloom!


----------



## terryo (May 7, 2012)

Thanks NERD...everyone's flowers are beautiful. Nothing here is in bloom, except some of my orchids,


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 7, 2012)

Here's a few more from today.


----------



## terryo (May 7, 2012)

Beautiful Len. None of my Rose of Sharon are in bloom yet, or any of the hardy hibiscus. They haven't even come up yet.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 7, 2012)

Very Nice Nerdman'...Now I'm wondering " ya going to dye your beard that orange? " 
OK ... Terrys' X 2 ...since were talking flowers ...you betcha!






















and my favorite rose ..." George Burns" 






and of course one of the most insane plumerias you will ever see ....I have been growing a seedling since 2009 about 5 more years to go before she flowers.... but take a look at this! 





HappY Planting! 
 ~ JD


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 8, 2012)

terryo said:


> Beautiful Len. None of my Rose of Sharon are in bloom yet, or any of the hardy hibiscus. They haven't even come up yet.



None of his/my Rose of Sharon are bloomed either Terry. "Our" hardy are starting to really green-out however!

The tropical from last year -































Probly my all time favorites -


----------



## Jacqui (May 8, 2012)

Len said:


> Here are some I took today of the rose's I have, I am terrible with rose bushes, but some of the blooms in spring are nice, with no help from me.



The first one looks like one of mine that is also in full bloom despite the heavy winds we have been having. Do you know it's name?





pugsandkids said:


> Roses are great like that. I came home to find my irises are finally starting to bloom!
> 
> 
> View attachment 20604



I like this one! Do you know it's name? I need to add it to my wishlist. 



JD neat blooms!

Nerd, I love the yellow ones. It's hard to find those around here.



terryo said:


> Beautiful Len. None of my Rose of Sharon are in bloom yet, or any of the hardy hibiscus. They haven't even come up yet.



My Althea have finally all leafed in, but blooms are a ways off. My hardy ones are either just coming up or the earlier arriving ones are now about a foot tall.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 8, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Len said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some I took today of the rose's I have, I am terrible with rose bushes, but some of the blooms in spring are nice, with no help from me.
> ...





Peppermint, is all I remember


----------



## pugsandkids (May 8, 2012)

Jacqui I have no idea. I didn't even know what color it was going to be! Hubby brings me home bulbs every so often from his customers houses


----------



## bigred (May 12, 2012)

Had to add this flower that grows wild on a vine in my backyard


----------



## N2TORTS (May 12, 2012)

bigred said:


> Had to add this flower that grows wild on a vine in my backyard



Very Cool Red'....... what ya have there is called a passion flower. Great vine for searching for catapillars....

JD~


----------



## bigred (May 12, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Had to add this flower that grows wild on a vine in my backyard
> ...



I thought it was a passion flower but wasnt sure


----------



## Turtulas-Len (May 13, 2012)

This is probably my favorite opuntia bloom, it opens yellow and turns orange as the day goes on, this is the first one to open this year, it started clouding up early this afternoon so it closed before it turned deep orange.The tortoises don't care what color they are.


----------



## bigred (May 13, 2012)

Len said:


> This is probably my favorite opuntia bloom, it opens yellow and turns orange as the day goes on, this is the first one to open this year, it started clouding up early this afternoon so it closed before it turned deep orange.The tortoises don't care what color they are.



I fed my torts some of those yesterday


----------



## pam (Jun 2, 2012)

One of my Favorites
Mimosa


----------

